# Swing für ein Kino-reservierungsprogramm



## //julian (22. Apr 2006)

Hi leute

ich möchte demnächst als kleine übung ein java programm schreiben, welches eine platz reservierung in einem Kino simuliert. Es sollen verschiedene sitze angeklickt werden und der preis berechnet werden. 

ich weiss allerdings noch nicht, wie ich den kinosaal (mit den einzelnen sitzen) darstellen soll. eignet sich hierfür am besten eine JTable in die ich irgendwie 60 mal das gleiche icon reinpacke??? was für möglichkeiten seht ihr sonst noch??

bin gespannt auf viele möglichkeiten


bis denn 
j.


----------



## Beni (22. Apr 2006)

Eine eigene Componente mit vielen lustigen Blinkeffekten?
Viele Buttons, welche so aufgestellt sind, dass es zu den Sitzen passt (also irgendwie einen Halbkreis)?


----------



## André Uhres (22. Apr 2006)

//julian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...ich weiss allerdings noch nicht, wie ich den kinosaal (mit den einzelnen sitzen) darstellen soll...


JPanel mit GridLayout, gefüllt mit JButtons.


----------



## Gast (23. Apr 2006)

@ andè: das mit dem Jpanel und gridlayout hört sich gut an. Buttons eignen sich glaub ich nicht so gut. da ja  zwie zustände gespeichert werden müssen (belegt, nicht belegt). da muss also irgendetwas anderes rein als buttons


----------



## The_S (23. Apr 2006)

JCheckBox, JRadioButton oder JToggleButton!?

Kommt darauf an wies ausschauen soll.


----------



## André Uhres (23. Apr 2006)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...Buttons eignen sich glaub ich nicht so gut. da ja  zwie zustände gespeichert werden müssen (belegt, nicht belegt).
> da muss also irgendetwas anderes rein als buttons


Nicht unbedingt.
Mit JButton hast du auch sehr viele Möglichkeiten um verschiedene Zustände darzustellen, z.B.:
background-Farbe, foreground-Farbe, icon, text, enabled/disabled...


----------

